# craftsman 10 HP Chipper Shredder Problems



## relli1130 (Aug 16, 2015)

Got a chipper shredder on Craigslist. I was working great. Now I'm having some problems, and hoping someone here can assist.

This is a 3 in one chipper, with 10 HP. I was chipping/shredding some smaller branches and using the bag catcher. Unfortunately, I didn't empty the bag when I should have...the chute got clogged with debris, and stalled the engine. 

I emptied the bag, and cleared out the discharge chute. There was a few small branches that were disabling the pull cord from re-starting the machine. I believe I now have all the debris out, and the pull cord will actually pull. However...

I can hear an audible sound, as if there is a metal "clanging noise" when I pull the cord. It seems to be coming from the rotary part - where the blades are. Not sure if a flail is broken or what, but I can't get the darn thing to start again.

Prior to all of this, the pull cord was much easier to pull. The engine would turn over very slowly. Now there still seems to be an obstruction or something that will not enable the engine to turn over. The metal "clanging" noise has me concerned. I don't think it is an engine issue, but rather something to do with the blades/flail etc. Is this a common issue, and am I explaining it OK?

Anyone with some knowledge of chipper/shredders, kindly response. I am fairly mechanically savvy, having worked on snowblowers and mowers in the past. I've never worked on a chipper before however, so there is a bit of a learning curve on this...

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Ask your concerns in Tool Shed at the link below.

Good Luck!

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/tools/


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you positive that all the sticks were removed? It is possible that the blade on the chipper head got knocked loose or bent. Also it wouldn't hurt to check the flywheel key it could have easily sheared when it got plugged up and the chipper head stopped quickly


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you positive that all the sticks were removed? It is possible that the blade on the chipper head got knocked loose or bent. Also it wouldn't hurt to check the flywheel key it could have easily sheared when it got plugged up and the chipper head stopped quickly


----------

